# Shipping goods US to UK



## chrispy179 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello,

Im moving to the UK in July, and wondered what the best way for me to ship some things overseas is. I really only have two large items, a desktop computer and a guitar amplifier both about 50 lbs each, total value about 2600 USD. What would be the best way to ship them? Time isnt really an important factor as long as they get there safely. Would I have to pay duty or VAT on these items when they arrived? 

Thanks!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

chrispy179 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im moving to the UK in July, and wondered what the best way for me to ship some things overseas is. I really only have two large items, a desktop computer and a guitar amplifier both about 50 lbs each, total value about 2600 USD. What would be the best way to ship them? Time isnt really an important factor as long as they get there safely. Would I have to pay duty or VAT on these items when they arrived?
> 
> Thanks!


Dunno about the VAT, but I do know that after careful consideration I ended up replacing my computer, and my sewing machine (equal in love and value to an amp, I've known many musicians and they feel about their amps and instruments the way I do about my sewing machines).

No carrier would promise me that the computer would make it from the US to the UK in one piece (and the shipping/insuring cost, ). So I flashed everything to a portable hard drive, in my case a hideously expensive thumb, and carried it over in my roller bag. I got a MacBook after I arrived and am very pleased. My PC was ahem, an older one so maybe it was time anyway.

The sewing machine (sob, I really loved that machine!) I passed on to my DIL, because the cost of shipping it was nearly the same as the original purchase price, and I knew that the UK is vintage Singer Heaven-so I could replace my beloved Singer fairly easily once I arrived.

If your amp has extreme historical or sentimental value, go the cost of shipping, and I'm pretty sure it's going to turn out that USPS (United States Postal Service) is going to be your least expensive and most reliable shipper. 

Be advised for both desktop computer and amp you are going to need a transformer, and your mileage may vary on that due to the wattage fluctuations both undergo whilst in use. That was another big consideration-that I would have to use a transformer for both machines and neither sewing nor computer techs felt it was worth the potential fry factor.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

I am taking my desktop computers from US to UK and it should not be a problem. Look at the rear-flip from 110 to 240V then you can use this power-supply without a problem BUT... if there isn't then you can still bring your computer but need to replace the power-supply of your desktop which isn't too expensive to buy but I suggest if you do not know what you are doing...have the power-supply replaced by a computer expert in the UK...it shouldn't cost you more than 50-60 pounds in total for this service.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Be advised for both desktop computer and amp you are going to need a transformer, and your mileage may vary on that due to the wattage fluctuations both undergo whilst in use. That was another big consideration-that I would have to use a transformer for both machines and neither sewing nor computer techs felt it was worth the potential fry factor.


Unless it's a fairly old computer, it should either run on dual voltage or there should be a switch you can flip from 110 to 240/250. Check the UL sticker on the power supply. It's really rare to get a 110 only power supply these days. (PCs actually run on much lower voltage so the power supply functions much like the little "brick" you get on the laptop power supply - it steps down the voltage to what the PC actually uses.)

The only thing you should need to replace in the UK is the power cord (which costs only a couple pounds in most computer or electronics shops).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Roflol, it was 10yo :lol:


----------



## chrispy179 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yah Im not too worried about the power supply.. Im just wondering if I should buy a new Mac in the US before moving to the UK, as prices are almost half. In what cases would they charge you duty/VAT on items sent over?

Thanks


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

chrispy179 said:


> Yah Im not too worried about the power supply.. Im just wondering if I should buy a new Mac in the US before moving to the UK, as prices are almost half. In what cases would they charge you duty/VAT on items sent over?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on when you buy it...if you are buying it withing 6 months before you leave then yes this, according to the rules, must be declared in the custom forms. I personally will not ship out an expensive computer like a Mac and bring it along with me in hands...although this maybe okay but again you are required to declare in the customs as its a 'new' item.


----------

